# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  san marino black list

## gtorturo

codice fiscale: cosa inserite? iss o c.o.e.?
p.iva? = c.o.e.?

----------


## missturtle

> codice fiscale: cosa inserite? iss o c.o.e.?
> p.iva? = c.o.e.?

  Ti prego..potresti scrivere tutto per esteso in modo che possa capire anche io? (rimba sono scusate eh  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## gtorturo

> Ti prego..potresti scrivere tutto per esteso in modo che possa capire anche io? (rimba sono scusate eh  )

  si scusa: 
chiedevo nella comunicazione black list per le ditte con sede a san marino
il dato da indicare nel campo codice fiscale e' il codice ISS sammarinese o il codice operatore economico detto COE?

----------


## missturtle

> si scusa: 
> chiedevo nella comunicazione black list per le ditte con sede a san marino
> il dato da indicare nel campo codice fiscale e' il codice ISS sammarinese o il codice operatore economico detto COE?

  Su tutte le fatture di San Marino che ho registrato ho trovato solo il codice identificativo estero composto da 5 cifre precedute da SM può aiutarti?

----------


## gtorturo

> Su tutte le fatture di San Marino che ho registrato ho trovato solo il codice identificativo estero composto da 5 cifre precedute da SM può aiutarti?

  si quello secondo me e' +/- come una partita iva credo 
a san marino le persone fisiche hanno un iss tipo numero previdenziale

----------


## missturtle

> si quello secondo me e' +/- come una partita iva credo 
> a san marino le persone fisiche hanno un iss tipo numero previdenziale

  Ah ok ora ci sono (dopo le dieci fatico a coordinare i neuroni)
il codice di operatore economico o codice identificativo estero è il codice che appunto identifica le aziende di San Marino in tutto il mondo. Non hanno il codice fiscale (esiste solo per le persone fisiche) e non hanno ovviamente partita iva. Ma perchè ti ponevi il problema? Stiamo parlando di una persona fisica?

----------


## gtorturo

> Ah ok ora ci sono (dopo le dieci fatico a coordinare i neuroni)
> il codice di operatore economico o codice identificativo estero è il codice che appunto identifica le aziende di San Marino in tutto il mondo. Non hanno il codice fiscale (esiste solo per le persone fisiche) e non hanno ovviamente partita iva. Ma perchè ti ponevi il problema? Stiamo parlando di una persona fisica?

  mi riferisco ad una ditta individuale sammarinese: 
indico solo il codice operatore economico sia nel campo partita iva che nel campo codice fiscale?

----------


## carmine.vecchio

Io ho inserito nel rigo identificazione fiscale e precisamente nel rigo codice iva SM... , anche perchè il fornitore, non so se a voi  e arrivato, invia una lettere del riepilogo delle ft del trimestre lug. ag. sett..  
Saluti

----------


## batclick2003

> Io ho inserito nel rigo identificazione fiscale e precisamente nel rigo codice iva SM... , anche perchè il fornitore, non so se a voi  e arrivato, invia una lettere del riepilogo delle ft del trimestre lug. ag. sett..  
> Saluti

  Confermo quanto da te riportato in toto.
Il problema secondo me sono con operatori fuori dalla comunità europea tipo Hong Kong.

----------


## shailendra

Mi inserisco in questa discussione per questa questione. 
Ho una fattura di beni proveniente da San Marino con addebito diretto d'imposta (art. da 8 a 12, d.m. 24/12/93). In pratica l'Iva è stata esposta in fattura ed è già stata versata all'ufficio tributario sanmarinense, il quale l'ha poi riversata all'ufficio iva di Pesaro. Anche queste operazioni vanno nell'elenco black list?

----------


## batclick2003

Te lo confermo.
La circolare fa unicamente riferimento alla sede della società.

----------


## gtorturo

> Te lo confermo.
> La circolare fa unicamente riferimento alla sede della società.

  per cui io riporto tutte le ft. con o senza iva, quelle senza iva devono essere considerate calcolandone l'iva vigente 
una domanda: ma come fanno sapere poi queli delle 2 hanno o non hanno iva esporta? solo da iva annuale? o mi sono perso un passaggio?

----------


## La matta

> Mi inserisco in questa discussione per questa questione. 
> Ho una fattura di beni proveniente da San Marino con addebito diretto d'imposta (art. da 8 a 12, d.m. 24/12/93). In pratica l'Iva è stata esposta in fattura ed è già stata versata all'ufficio tributario sanmarinense, il quale l'ha poi riversata all'ufficio iva di Pesaro. Anche queste operazioni vanno nell'elenco black list?

  Io le ho dichiarate. In mancanza di distinguo da parte dell'Ade...

----------

